# أجمل تطبيق رأيته من وجهة نظري



## طــارق _ بــلال (27 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


شاهد وكبر بك ثم صلي على محمد 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0_mLumx-6Y


----------



## الزير911 (27 يونيو 2011)

لو اننا نستطيع التعلم لكان وضعنا مختلف الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## ksaid (27 يونيو 2011)

*عالم الربوت*

السلام عليكم
هذا رابط اخر جميل
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHJJQ0zNNOM


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سنتعلم يا خي ان شاء الله لا تقلق بس يجب علينا ان نجتهد اكثر

واشكرك يا اخي على الرابط بس هو قديم شويه هل عندك شيء جديد


----------



## Doc.ESSE (16 يناير 2013)

هو بيتحكم ف الذراع ازاي؟؟؟:10:


----------



## بوعزة (19 يناير 2013)

اشكرك يا اخي على الرابط


----------



## radouane53 (20 يناير 2013)

*مشكوووووووورين*​*
*
​


----------



## radouane53 (20 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووورين
...


----------



## radouane53 (20 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووورين
..
.


----------



## radouane53 (20 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## radouane53 (20 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووور..


----------



## أنس ناجى (13 فبراير 2013)

*وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب طارق
ولا يسعنى إلا أن أن أذكر هذه الآيه الكريمه
وَإِنْ تَعُدُّوا نِعْمَتَ اللَّهِ لَا تُحْصُوهَا إِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ لَظَلُومٌ كَفَّارٌ*​


----------

